# I'm new... and very scared!



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,

I have been diagnosed with PCOS and have been trying for a baby for 18 months. Blood tests show i am not ovulating  I know in comparison i've not been trying long- but still very upsetting. I am starting clomid in November, (if i get my bmi down a few points). I am nervous as i don't know what to expect, and worried it wont happen as i am really struggling with my bmi. HELP!! I seem to be eating healthily,salads, fruits etc... occasional treat... but i just can't get it down. Really getting me down. Just wanted to talk to people in the  same boat!
Thanks for reading


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Mo
I know exactly how your feeling!

I too have pco and i'm not ovulating. I have been trying for a baby for 15 yrs, and only just starting ivf. I had clomid about 10 yrs agop but for me it didnt work and was taken off them as i had blocked tubes. My consultant at the time wasn't interested in helping me any further as i wasn't married, so i got on with my life. then i suppose 1 day it hit me omg i'm hitting 30  i need to do something. I contacxted myn local doctor who referred me to ivf wales and after tests they found out i had a cyst on my right ovary, and later had it removed. So for the past few years i have been back and forth the hospital being told we will be in touch, only they never did untill i contacted them this time last year. First they had no record of me then suddenly they found me and i was to go in for my ivf planning appt.  but i was in for a big shock i had to loose weight but they didnt say how much it was only when i went back a few mths later i realized i had at lesat 2 stone to loose. i thought it was impossible, so i joined a local slimming world class and within 9 mths of joining I'd lost  2 stone, and i have to say compared to most diets this is soo easy.
Please please dont give up. you can do it! a friend of mine actually lost 8 stone on SW and looks amazing if she can do it any1 can!
Take care xxx


----------



## coliflower (Aug 1, 2010)

hello,

i had to get my bmi down too i joined slimming world and lost nearl 6 bmi points!! its a really good diet if u stick to it. hope this helps

xxmarie


----------



## Nah (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Mo, I know just how you feel about loosing the weight, i couldnt have IVF until i had lost 2 stone, please don't give up though cos i am the worst person at loosing weight and i joined Slimming world and stuck to it, within 5 months i had lost all my weight and i am still sticking to it and feel so much better for it. Find your local group & join up, they are soo friendly i promise. I went to about 8 classes until i had really got into the diet then i bought a couple of cook books and went for it!! Good luck & let me know how you get on xxx Nah


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

So slimming world looks to be the way forward then! I'll look it up!!
Thanks for all your help.

I had my tubes checked and are fine.... does this mean that the clomid might work?


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Im sorry hun i really dont know xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Mo and  to Fertility Friends

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also ask for access to our weight loss support area if you would like:

*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE
You can fill out this simple form to ask the Admin team for access to Belly Buddies x http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm very luky that my husband does the cooking, but it gets me nowhere when trying to lose weight. I am sure my biggest issue is portion sizes, but i am really struggling to change it. 
We don't have a slimming world where i am, is it similar to weight watchers?
I need to get exercising again, but i have arthritis in my knees and find this hard. So frustrating, and i know it must be my fault, but have to change!! ARGH!
I have to go to the dietician next week, i'm dreading it. Snce i last went ive been on holiday and just not managed to lose any weight! argh!

Sorry whinge over!


----------



## Tanja (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,

I need to lose weight to.My doctor wants me to lose 40kg in a year.Not impossible but healthy?not sure.I lost 10kg in a year which i was really happy about then went back to see the doctor and he was not impressed and said i should have managed more and bla bla bla..wasnt happy at all.Now im stuck on my weight since ages.Just not getting it down.My diet is healthy i just dont exercise enough.I just dont have the discipline and support that I need.A gym buddy would help ernomous but apparently no one of my friends wants to go.

Swimming might be a good option if you have arthritis.I know swimming when you feel fat or whatever isnt comfortable but it really helps shifting weight.I would do it again if I could just find a good fitting swimming suit and someone to go with.I also started looking for a local Badminton class because I love badminton but dont seem to be able to find one.I wanted to join LighterLife but I cant afford it.I have another appointment in the endocrine clinic next month.Lets see where that will take me.

Good luck to everyone  

Tanja


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Tanja

Have you tried Slimming world?  that's wot i have used to shift 2 stone in about 8 months.  I think its unfair if your doctor is not supportive when you have lost weight. Mine  has been pretty good  and was over the moon when i finally got to where he asked me to.  As for lighter life i wouldn't even bother! its not healthy, i done the Cambridge diet a few yrs ago and lost 2.1/2 stone in a few mths. but all you can have is there milk shakes, soups and snack bars, and your only allowed to drink plain water, or black tea and coffee! so basically you starve your self, but as soon as you eat normal food it all goes back on, i put most of mine back on in a weeks holiday!!
Hope this is some help
Take care  x


----------



## SJSilver (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey- I can only help you on the weight thing but I know what a struggle it is! I put on 2 stone in the 3 years we have been trying for a baby-mainly due to staying in and being just married but I have managed to lose a stone of it by changing the size of my plate to a small one so I can eat whatever but in smaller amounts! Also a little cycling and walking have helped-once you start doing these things you begin to feel so great and healthy its all worth it. The hardest thing is starting it and like you because I wanted to be healthy for a baby I was really up for it. x x Good Luckx x x x


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi mo x i too have pcos, blocked tubes and endo. When i was diagnosed with pcos they told me i would find it very hard to loose weight! I could of told them that lol ive tried every diet there is but nothing worked! I started slim fast 2 months ago and ive lost just over 2 and a half stone. Its much better than the cambridge and although you have to drink shakes, i have anything for my tea in modetation and have it on a small plate, i just make sure its a balanced meal. I have never ever lost this much on a diet! !  Still have.about 3 stone to loose as i need to get my bmi down to 29 ! But im getting there. Wishing you all the luck in the world. If you do decide to give slim fast ago feel free to msg me if you Need any advice x x x


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your support! It is so nice to have people realise it is not as easy as it sounds!

Hope... slimfast sounds good. I have tried lipotrim, but i was on it so long before my wedding, now when i have it, it just makes me feel really sick. Will slimfast keep you feeling full?

I have all the weght watchers books, but i can't seem to eat enough on a normal day to fill my points. How does that work!!??

I am having a very confusing cycle at the moment... on day 42.. usually 34... and this has never really happened to me before...anyone else get random months?

Hope everyone is feeling ok.
Mo xx


----------



## temmytango (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi hun, my bmi is 35 and have been told to get it down to at least 30. believe me if one grts the weight down it works and you may actually get preg without treatment. Last year the nhs said i had to get down from 102kg to 92 and was given 12 weeks to come back. i got down to 95kg thru exercise and maximuscle product which really messed me up cos i was having palpitations and was really deprssed but i was also going to the gym almost everyday though i only did the treadmill which is the same as brisk walking for 60mins daily.when i got to the mark of 95 i missed my period and behold it took me about 6 preg test to believe i was pregnant. so weight loss does help. though i lost her at 23plus 6 days due to prom.
presently i weigh 110kg and i believe if i lose substantial weight i will get preg naturally even after a myo.

am finding it so difficult to lose the weight cos of my state of mind which is all about wanting babies and i feel i have failed my husband in this respect which gets me more and more depressed.
many people do not understand the fact that to lose weight , one has got to be in a particular frame of mind.
I REALLY WISH EVERYONE TRYING TO LOSE WEIGHT LUCK AND PLS KEEP US MOTIVATED SO THAT WE CAN LOSE WEIGHT AS WELL AND IF YOU COME ACROSS ANY EFFECTIVE PROGRAMME PLS SHARE WITH US ALL!


----------



## mo:-D (Sep 11, 2010)

I am sorry you lost your baby 

You need to do it again!!! I do too!!! 

I am going to try green tea and really trying to eat healtily and control how my husband cooks! I know that eating habits alone wont help me lose the weight... i need to get to the gym. I just feel so self concious and hate it!I have to go to the dietician on wednesday and i am scared she will have a go, and it is just not what i need. It depresses me even more! Grr

Keep going... and i will too xxx


----------

